# How Do You Prevent Theft of Tools and Materials?



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

illbuildit.dd said:


> I have been preaching this for many years... at harbor freight for Fifteen bucks they sell an item called a driveway sensor. You can put a battery operated motion detector inside your trailer, truck or whatever and anything that moves in there will set off a battery operated speaker that is loud enough to wake even me with the volume turned up. You could even set it In a trailer where it would fall if the trailer moves and it would go off. Of course using this device means you'll have to be within 400' of whatever it is you're protecting. But this method gives you the opportunity to catch them red handed and hold them at gunpoint til the cops get there or to use a bat in "self defense" after "announcing your presence".
> I have had several of these and they have worked and functioned properly EVERY SINGLE TIME.


http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=driveway+sensor


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Stupid quote button is covered by ads. That's the one. Leo if it doesn't satisfy you I'll send you fifteen bucks.


----------



## John1957 (Nov 20, 2016)

I have done rehabs in a lot iffy neighborhoods in the Tidewater area and have been pretty lucky for the most part. I have a few motion detection solar powered lights that I hang from the units to light up the perimeter. Most of my smaller tools come home with me at night anyways.

The only thefts I have had so far were from other tradesmen who were in the unit when I wasn't present. A few years ago, a young AC/R technician tried to take off with my 2 brand new 10 gauge 50' electrical cords and my sawzall. Luckily for me, my helper was sitting in his car eating lunch when the creep was walking out to load the stuff into his company van. He called me right away and I called the company he worked for.

I had just pulled into one of my rehabs one morning while talking on the cell phone and watched a brick mason load 3 bucks of my scaffolding onto his flatbed. I drove up to him with my cell phone pointed through the windshield and took pictures of him and his license plates. He humbly & neatly placed the scaffolding in the garage for me. 
:thumbsup: A great guy!


----------

